# Würzburg-Besuch



## herki (10. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nächste Woche am Freitag und Samstag (16.+17.5.) in Würzburg und möchte da gerne was mit dem Bike unternehmen.
Da ich aber ein Nordlicht bin, kenne ich mich überhaupt und gar nicht in der Gegend aus. Ich habe die SuFu schon bemüht, aber direkt von Würzburg aus scheint es ja nicht viel zu geben   Ich kann auch mit dem Auto irgendwo hin fahren (im Spessart scheint ja mehr zu gehen ?), möchte die Zeit aber lieber auf dem Bike verbringen  
Die Strecke darf ruhig so >= 50 km sein, Hm werden auch gerne genommen, dann noch lieber Trails statt Asphalt und alles ist gut  
Wobei ich sicher kein Renntempo möchte, sondern eher ein "Panorama-Genußtour"-Tempo.
Kann mir jemand mit Touren- oder Karten-Tipps, evtl. sogar mit GPS-Tracks weiterhelfen ?

Bis dann, viele Grüße aus Lüneburg,
Jörg


----------



## MaintalJACK (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
hier mal eine "Panoramatour" ab Veitshöchheim (gleich neben Würzburg).
viel Spass...
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1713/Mountainbike.1713.html
und Grüsse aus Würzburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herki (15. Mai 2008)

MaintalJACK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal eine "Panoramatour" ab Veitshöchheim (gleich neben Würzburg).
> viel Spass...
> http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.1713/Mountainbike.1713.html
> und Grüsse aus Würzburg





Hi MaintalJack,

schönen Dank für den Tipp, die Tour werde ich dann mal nachfahren, wenn ich aus Würzburg bis zum Start radle, gibt es ja auch noch ein paar km extra  
Ansonsten werde ich wohl am zweiten Tag nach Lohr fahren und da die Tour "Rund um Lohr" fahren, die gab es auch fürs GPS.

Schönen Dank und viele Grüße, drück mal die Daumen, dass das Wetter so bleibt ! Zumindest hier in Lüneburg ist es noch herrlich, gleich werde ich sehen ob es sich auf dem Weg in den Süden ändert....

Ciao, Jörg


----------



## flocu (15. Mai 2008)

In Wü kann man bestens fahren, direkt ab der Haustür. Mein Vorschlag für den zweiten Tag wäre diese Traumtour: Nach Ochsenfurt auf dem gelben Punkt auf Winterhausener Seite, dann auf Sommerhausener Seite über Höhenpanormaweg und Wildpark nach Erlach, dann als Highlight der Kitzinger Golfplatztrail und schlussendlich über Kaltensondheim und die Randersackerer Trails zurück nach Wü. Wenn dir die Tour nicht zusagt und Du allen Ernstes auf den einschlägigen Seiten sonst keine GPS-Tracks findest, kannste mir auch ne PM schreiben, dann schau ich mal ob ich noch was finde. In den Spessart muss man echt net ausweichen!

Ich seh grad, daß der Rückweg von dem vom Vorredner genannten Link alles andere als trailoptimiert ist, schau dazu mal hier:
Erlabrunner Käppele Tour
Sowieso würd ich die Runde andersrum fahren.


----------



## herki (18. Mai 2008)

Hallo MaintalJack, hallo Flocu,

schönen Dank für die Tipps, beide Touren waren klasse  

Am Freitag bin ich die Runde von Maintal Jack gefahren, auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann noch auf eigene Faust auf und um den Zeller Berg und dann irgendwie kreuz und quer Richtung Würzburg zurück. Ausgekommen bin ich an der Festung - insgesamt eine schöne Tour mit tollen Aussichtspunkten und klasse Trails  

Gestern habe ich dann etwas improvisiert die Tour von Flocu abgeklappert.
Ich konnte deinen Beitrag leider nur über meinen Blackberry lesen, du hast den Weg aber so gut beschrieben, das ich ihn mit Hilfe einer Wanderkarte und dem GPS gefunden habe. Runterladen auf mein GPS ging leider nicht mehr, weil ich schon unterwegs war, als du gepostet hast.
Der Höhenpanoramaweg, der Golfplatztrail und der Trail Richtung Randersacker waren ja richtig klasse - alles nach meinem Geschmack  

Ergo: Um Würzburg gibt es tatsächlich klasse Touren !

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße aus Lüneburg,
Jörg


----------

